# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الصاوي و محمد عبدالرحمن من داخل الاتحاد العام لابداء الرغبه في الزعيم

## kartoub

*الصاوي و محمد عبدالرحمن من داخل الاتحاد العام لابداء الرغبه في الزعيم
لمدة 4 سنوات
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*الف مبروك تم بحمد الله التوقيع
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الف مبروك وين الصووور
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## tolowss

*الف مبرووك. نتمني لهم وللمريخ التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*عندي صور من داخل الاتحاد بس مع الأسف الزاكره منخفضة م بتنزل معاي الصور للصواي ومحمد عبدالرحمن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني 

وقع اللاعبين  السماني الصاوي ومحمد عبدالرحمن ( ميدو ) إقرار  الانضمام الي صفوف الي صفوف المريخ وذلك في الثانية والنصف من ظهر السبت وذلك بمكاتب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم .
وقد حضر التوقيع الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس وأمين المال عوض الكريم رمرم وعضو المجلس عثمان إبراهيم ادروب ونائب رئيس القطاع حاتم عبدالغفار .
*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*الف مبرووك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*مبروووووك 

نتمني لهما  التوفيق  في مشوارهم مع الزعيم  و ان يكون فيهم خير للنادي  و تحقيق الامال و التطلعات  الجماهيريه 

و بالتوفيق للبقيه القادمه و المغادرون  في مكان اخر 

مريخنا يا مالك زمام احساسنا 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*اول الغيث قطره ثم ينهمر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعاد لاعب هلال الابيض السماني الصاوي المبلغ المالي الذي استلمه من نادي الهلال كمقدم عقد الذي كان من المقرر ان ينضم بموجبه اللاعب للفريق الأزرق ، قبل ان ينضم الصاوي لغرفة تسجيلات المريخ الأمر الذي دفع الهلال لصرف النظر عنه وبالتالي إعادة ما استلمه من أموال .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس عشان مايقولو صرفنا النظر عنه
براهو اباكم يازناطير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرقة حراسة خاصة تلفت الأنظار بمكاتب الاتحاد العام

لفت فرقة الحراسة الخاصة التي استعان بها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لتأمين اللاعب السماني الصاوي نجم هلال التبلدي الذي أبدى رغبة الانتقال للنادي في فترة التسجيلات الشتوية التي تنطلق يوم الثلاثاء المقبل حيث عمل مجلس المريخ على تأمين اللاعب بشكل نهائي بعد خطفه من نده الهلال الذي كان بصدد التعاقد معه لكن المريخ قام بخطف اللاعب يوم الثلاثاء الماضي وحوله لغرفة تسجيلاته حيث لم يظهر الا اليوم السبت بمكاتب الاتحاد لإبداء رغبة الانتقال للمريخ بحضور الحراسة الخاصة التي استعان بها المريخ لتأمين اللاعب.



*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني 

وقع اللاعبين  السماني الصاوي ومحمد عبدالرحمن ( ميدو ) إقرار  الانضمام الي صفوف الي صفوف المريخ وذلك في الثانية والنصف من ظهر السبت وذلك بمكاتب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم .
وقد حضر التوقيع الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس وأمين المال عوض الكريم رمرم وعضو المجلس عثمان إبراهيم ادروب ونائب رئيس القطاع حاتم عبدالغفار .



ايوه كده بالا غربال بلا كردينال
قال غربال قال
ألقاب الرشاريش دى ما تلزمنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نبارك للفرقة الحمراء تسجيل اللاعبين محمد والصاوي
سائلين المولى عز وجل ان يوفق مسيرتهما في المريخ
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*  الغربال و السماني يبصمان لاربعة سنوات للمريخ  




 
اليوم 03:34 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / وقع قبل قليل الثنائي محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير بالغربال و السماني الصاوي عقد ابداء الرغبة للعب للمريخةلمدة اربعة سنوات و ذلك بحضور السيد عوض الكريم رمرم امين خوينة المريخ .. وينتظر ان يكمل المريخ تعاقده مع اللاعبين في اليوم الاول للتسجيلات بمباني الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم 



*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ملياااااااااااااار مبرووووووووووك  للنجمين ( محمد و الصاوى ) وللجمهور العظيم
                        	*

----------

